# Got My Kayfun 3.1 From Ft



## RoSsIkId (9/7/14)

So yesterday it arrived. @ShaneW thank you very much for getting it and the cleaning and the kick a$$ coil.

So the .8 ohm coil gave me dry hits in nano and normal mode. So build my 3rd coil. Came in at 1.2ohm id 2mm and oe it gives wan back fire and vapes like a sumbitch. Just want to thank @Alex again to hone my micro coil skills on the russian.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## keeganvaper (9/7/14)

How long did you wait bud?


----------



## Mauritz (9/7/14)

looks good. Which Fastech SKU did you get ?


----------



## RoSsIkId (9/7/14)

Waited about 4weeks or so.

I got no idea what sku. @ShaneW will know


----------



## ShaneW (9/7/14)

1630300 they excellent quality!


----------



## ShaneW (9/7/14)

And @RoSsIkId don't lie, it was a terrible coil I built for you ... Hahaha


----------



## Mauritz (9/7/14)

ShaneW said:


> 1630300 they excellent quality!


 
Awesome. i Have one coming in , shippied on 02/07... loong time to wait. Any problems with the juice channels?


----------



## Alex (9/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> So yesterday it arrived. @ShaneW thank you very much for getting it and the cleaning and the kick a$$ coil.
> 
> So the .8 ohm coil gave me dry hits in nano and normal mode. So build my 3rd coil. Came in at 1.2ohm id 2mm and oe it gives wan back fire and vapes like a sumbitch. Just want to thank @Alex again to hone my micro coil skills on the russian.
> 
> View attachment 7825


 
You should try out some Rayon in that thing next.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (9/7/14)

@Alex you need to show me how this thing can stop dry burning me.


----------



## MarkK (9/7/14)

@RoSsIkId Dont go too low on the Ohms 1.0+ is good (in my experiance)
and dont block the channels, will wick faster that way

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (9/7/14)

@RoSsIkId, do your juice channels look like this

http://www.fasttech.com/forums/1630300/t/1214929/juice-channel-wrong/1











Have a look here http://www.fasttech.com/forums/1630300/t/1255177/what-am-i-doing-wrong


----------



## MarkK (9/7/14)

I recieved a kayfun with no vertical channel... sucked... waited 2 months for replacement and finally decided screw it give me a russian!

I hope yours is not a dud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (9/7/14)

Alternate solution


----------



## RoSsIkId (10/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> View attachment 7868


 
I notice your coil is upside down, the legs must come out from below. And try cutting the wick so that it just touches the base. I couldn't find a decent photo.

Something like this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

Alex said:


> And try cutting the wick so that it just touches the base


 
when i did this with the russian it gave dry hits


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

my russian just rest's on the base and no dry hits 
Seems like your experiance may vary


----------



## Alex (10/7/14)

Riaz said:


> when i did this with the russian it gave dry hits


 
It depends entirely on the juice channels to work. On both of my Clone KFL's with quad channels it works great. And I only need a tiny amount of cotton touching the base. On my Russian 91% clone, with the Suez Canal channels, it needs to have the cotton sitting right in the channel, similar to the Aqua.

But regarding the OP's clone, I see many having problems with dry hits because of the juice channel machining, which is below par. Best fix seems to be just taking a dremel to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

@Riaz is yours the shallow channel or the suez canal version?


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @Riaz is yours the shallow channel or the suez canal version?


shallow version

the suez canal only came out after i bought mine


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

We must find some one with a drill press for you  unless you like it the way it is


----------



## Alex (10/7/14)

MarkK said:


> We must find some one with a drill press for you  unless you like it the way it is


 
I have one of these,




and @RoSsIkId is coming around this evening


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

@Alex I have not worked with a dremel before. Do you think it will be easier then the drill press? 
With the drill press you just line every thing up and pull down on a lever until you are low(deep) enough

The dremel is free hand so I have always been cautious, my free hand skillz are terrible


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/7/14)

MarkK said:


> We must find some one with a drill press for you  unless you like it the way it is


I've done mine combo of drillpress and dremel. I have 2 identical russian clones and have shallow channels. I never got dry hits or flooding but decided to open up the channels in one of them. The one with the deeper channels is now prone to leaking and if fussy when it comes to wicking. They both vape the same but the one with the deeper channels can be chain vaped like crazy.


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

im happy with the way mine is at the moment, and wouldnt fiddle with it

if i get another one then yes, i will drill that one out to see the hype

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (10/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @Alex I have not worked with a dremel before. Do you think it will be easier then the drill press?
> With the drill press you just line every thing up and pull down on a lever until you are low(deep) enough
> 
> The dremel is free hand so I have always been cautious, my free hand skillz are terrible


 
I have a drill press, but I don't have a vise for it, which makes it useless for doing something like this. I wish I had a milling machine and a lathe. That would be heaven for me.


----------



## Alex (10/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @Alex I have not worked with a dremel before. Do you think it will be easier then the drill press?
> With the drill press you just line every thing up and pull down on a lever until you are low(deep) enough
> 
> The dremel is free hand so I have always been cautious, my free hand skillz are terrible


 
I have a drill press, but I don't have a vise for it, which makes it useless for doing something like this. I wish I had a milling machine and a lathe. That would be heaven for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (10/7/14)

Ok i found out why I was getting dry hits. I took little toots. So really gotta take deep lung hits on it and the flav will stay great


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Ok i found out why I was getting dry hits. I took little toots. So really gotta take deep lung hits on it and the flav will stay great


little toots are for little toots

pull him that one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

